# My fur babies



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey everyone. This is Jasmine (golden), Wily (shep mix) and Rocky (black shep). These guys are my hiking companion. They each have their own dog pack and they carry their own treats, water and first aid for everyone on the trip. lol. They enjoy it. Wily isn't one to not chase deer so he is attached to Jas in that photo for the reason. lol. Sort of a doggie baby sitter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

What a lovely trio! I really like that first picture of Jasmine and Wily.


----------



## Kalina174 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks! That is my favorite photo of the two of them.


----------



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

Lovely pics of lovely puppies.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Very good looking dogs you have there Thanks for the pictures!


----------

